# Crappie at Knox Lake



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Went to Knox Lake today to hunt for Crappies. Good wind and tried all my favorite spots but nothing.

Around 1:30 p.m. tried around the boat launch ramp where the pontoon boats dock and hit the crappies.

They were stancked up all along the ramp area and down to the baot store.
Over 90 caught between two people and most being in the 8 to 9 inch range.
When all was said and done we brought home 29 over 10 inches.

We did a cast out with a five count down with 1/16 oz. jigs with a blue/white body with silver flakes. Attached was a platium Crappie nibble and they just had to have it.

By 3 p.m. it was over and they moved to other areas.

But in looking over the area the boat ramp area was the clearest area of water color.

Just thought I'd pass on.
Good Fishing everyone,

JimG


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

sounds like a good day. the lake by my house (east fork ) is closed for a fancy boat race regota thange or something like that. caqught 2 white bass. the lake is flooding fast/w no discharge below the dam, i don,t know whats up with that. the ranger said it was raising 5 inchs per hour this moring. we got about 2 inches this evning.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Good report Jim. I'm gonna have to make it down there.


----------

